# Raw fish causes thiamine deficiency



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Any thoughts on this: [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Some raw fish can cause a deficiency of the vitamin thiamine.



[/FONT]


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Any thoughts on this: [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Some raw fish can cause a deficiency of the vitamin thiamine.
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]


As I recall, that would be triggered by a daily fish diet, of many fresh-water fish and a few ocean fish. 

But I can see what I have.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, Google returns indicate that fish is fine if it's not more than once or twice a week (for raw) and not the Pacific salmonids from west of the Cascades (raw) that we've talked about.

I didn't find it this time, but I recall reading in some manual that thiamine is naturally replenished in a couple of days even if there was a high-thiaminase fish eaten raw. Sounds vague, I know; I can look more carefully later.

Parasites are something else. I consider the fish source, and if I have doubts I buy commercially frozen, cook it, or use canned.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I looked in some of my future notes for my nutrition class and apparently fish can have a lot of thiaminase, which would break down the thiamine. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Any thoughts on this: [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Some raw fish can cause a deficiency of the vitamin thiamine.
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]


Why do you ask? Are you planning to feed a nothing but fish diet?

If you feed nothing but rabbit you may risk a taurine difficiancy....

If you ate nothing but oranges you would have a protein deficiency....

That is why commercial food has vitamins added and why raw feeders feed a variety of protien sources. 

I would not discount fish as an occasional protien source because of this...

After all:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

LOVE those pics! :-D


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

No, no. It was something that someone on another board posted, and I just wondered what you all had to say about it, since I thought I remembered quite a few of you feeding a good amount of fish to your dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Jennifer! The salmon doesn't look too pleased though. Did you take them yourself? Where can I get me one of those wolfy critters? Kidding! Mostly... :-\"

But yes, that was another tidbit we learned in class. No one protein source has every amino acid. It's good to mix it up.  It reminds me a little bit of the avidin in egg whites that binds up biotin (a necessary vitamin cofactor). But if you give it either cooked or feed the yolk too, not a big deal.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow Jennifer - those are amazing photos!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I did not take them. They were e-mailed to me by a friend some time ago, it seems to be an e-mail many times forwarded, I do not know the actual source. It did say that the pics were from Brooks Falls just upstream from where the Brooks River flows into Naknek Lake in the Katami National Monument.

This is another good one:


----------

